# Anyone know this breeder?



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I've done my research, called the references she gave me, but thought I'd check here as well. The breeder is Sue Mosher and the name of the kennel is Southpaw Havanese in Conroe, Texas. I'm picking up my new pup in 2 weeks, so I'm hoping no one has any bad news for me!

Thanks,
Patti


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Don't know her but congrats on your puppy! We love photos here so post pics when you can. Welcome!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

My computer is acting up and anytime I open her website it crashes, so I was unable to check her dogs. I imagine that you checked that her dogs are Health Tested and checked those results on offa yourself (not vet checked, but Health tested)?
She does have beautiful dogs! and congrats on your new puppy! Make sure to post pictures!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know her either but I'm sure someone here will. I hope you'll stay with us when you have your puppy and of course share photos with us. We do so love our babies.

Good luck!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

They don't have much information on their website. Hope you asked lots of questions. 

1. Do they do all the health tests? OFA Hips/Heart, CERF testing for eye problems?
2. Are they registered
3. Do they offer a guarantee & for how long?
4. Have you met the puppy and it's parents.

I am sure someone with more experience can pipe in, but make sure you meet the puppy first I think that would be a biggie.

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They don't mention anything on their website about health testing. That would concern me. There are no guarantees with any of our puppies that they will not develop health issues over time, but tested parents give us a better chance of not having to deal with common and costly issues known to this breed. My guess is if she did the testing she would mention it on her site.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I did ask her tons of questions (ones I read about on line). She does do health tests and can give me copies. She did provide me references. She will guarantee her pups. They are registered. The only thing it looks like I've failed to do is meet the parents. If you don't live close to your breeder and can't do that, is there another suggestion? I won't even meet Toby until I pick him up in 2 weeks. I am picking him up at her place, and she has invited me to meet the parents then. Does all that sound ok?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That she's inviting you to her home is a good sign, she's not trying to hide things. You'll get to meet the parents when you go to pick him up. We only met Scooter, his parents, and the breeder once before we brought him home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I never met either of my guys before I got them and it was no problem. I saw the sire and dam on my breeder's website and I saw their lineage. I also saw the test results on both parents. It just seems odd to me that she says she's done the testing but I could find no mention of it on the site.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I never met either of my guys before I got them and it was no problem. I saw the sire and dam on my breeder's website and I saw their lineage. I also saw the test results on both parents. It just seems odd to me that she says she's done the testing but I could find no mention of it on the site.


This will be my case. I will only meet them when I pick my pup up, but I have seen enough proof that my breeder is responsible and I trust her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Patti McNeil said:


> I did ask her tons of questions (ones I read about on line). *She does do health tests and can give me copies.* She did provide me references. She will guarantee her pups. They are registered. The only thing it looks like I've failed to do is meet the parents. If you don't live close to your breeder and can't do that, is there another suggestion? I won't even meet Toby until I pick him up in 2 weeks. I am picking him up at her place, and she has invited me to meet the parents then. *Does all that sound ok?*


Emphasis mine.

Don't settle for copies. Copies of health tests do not mean anything to a buyer. (Anyone can create "copies" of health tests and you won't know what you are seeing anyway.) *You want to see the health results posted on OFA's web site - www.offa.org. *


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats on your ne baby.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I only met Ricky's breeder on the day we picked him up, but we'd corresponded by email and by phone several times. In fact, I'd never even seen a Havanese in person before then! I had no idea what one felt like. I didn't know about offa then, though I was told the dam and sire had been health tested. Since then, I have checked at offa and sure enough, they are registered with good results. I didn't know better beforehand, but it did work out for me. 

It is not unusual not to see the breeder and/or parents and/or puppy before you actually get him or her. It helps, but it's not always possible.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Also, I see you mention that she _guarantees _her pups. What does that mean? Some guarantee for 3 days, 7 days, 1 month, 1 year, etc. Some breeders guarantee for life, but that can still mean a variety of things as well. Find out what the specifics are. If she says she will "replace the puppy", keep in mind that most people wouldn't dream of returning a puppy after they've had it for any length of time so that's a pretty useless guarantee.  If it is a financial guarantee, make sure it is in writing.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with Kimberly, I would do a little more checking. On her puppy site, she says she garuntees puppies for a year against congenital defects. What about hereditary health problems. If your puppy, at one year and a month, develops a life threatening, hereditary heart problem, will the breeder take the puppy back(not that you would want to, but they would at least offer) give you a replacement puppy, pay for at least part of the surguries? Many health problems do not present themselves until after a year old, often much later in life. I looked up "southpaw" on OFFA and the search turned up no results. Im not saying dont get a puppy from her, I have never talked to her, for all I know southpaw is the kennel name, but not what she uses to register the dogs. Talk to her, but dont be afraid to ask the hard questions. A breeder should be 100% open about their dogs. And I agree once again with kimberly, dont settle for copies, there is no reason that at least some of the health tests should be on OFFAs website. Sending them in is not expensive, and if the breeder isnt willing to health test the parents, and report the results, are you sure you want a puppy from them? 

Again, Im not telling you DONT get a puppy, just make sure you ask all of the hard questions.

some of the wording on the site worries me a bit too, but again, its all wording, nothing makes up for talking to the breeder.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, y'all! I have put an email together asking specific questions and told her I'd follow-up with a phone call today. I appreciate all your advice, as this is all new to me. I'm doing what I can to educate myself, and this forum is great! I'll let y'all know how it turns out.
~Patti


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good luck with it Patti, there's an awful lot involved and it's hard to know unless you really look into it beforehand. I know I would have asked a lot more questions of my breeder had I known. Keep us posted!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, good luck Patti. This is the most intimidating part, but if you do the initial homework, your chances of having a well-adjusted healthy puppy are much, much higher.

By the way, one more comment on the health testing that she says she does. If she says she does it and doesn't send it in to OFA (where it would be posted on the site), ask her why not if you like. If she says she doesn't want to pay the fee to register the results or finds it unnecessary, I'd call that a huge bluff. The health testing is expensive, not posting the results. That's the cheap part. Also, it's easy to doctor the results for the average person to read. It's not quite so easy to modify the results if they are going to OFA.

In short, if someone says they do the health testing, but they don't post it, I think you are fair in believing it is a lie. Strong statement? Yes, but it's my opinion. 

Again, good luck. We're here for you.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi
The health is the most important thing...and I agree, they should be att "offa", reputable breeders "like to show" their results public...the tests are expensive, but the fee for putting them there is not...So the only thing that I can think about would stop anybody would be a BAD test result...and a dog with a BAD test result should NOT be in breeding...
_But perhaps she register her dogs under one other kennel name...?_

I have one more thing I was thinking about...Have the dog´s been shown? I think that it is important that the dog that is used for breeding is close to the breed standard...so wath you get is a dog that look like a Havanese. Not all dogs are for breeding...and helthtesting...and showing is two of the things that breeders use to make sure that the dog are...
I would like to see at least SOME show results...and I would also ask the breeder about her breeding philosophy. Why did she make the combination...wath was she hoping for in it...wath is she working for...
Just because you own a boy and two girls, do not mean that they are the one that should be the perfect match....many breeders travel around the world to find the right partner for their dog...If you have a extra ordinary one at home that match your dogs pedigree...and benefits and flaws...then you are lucky...

This is just things that I think about. Getting a new family memeber is BIG, and take some effort...but it well worth it! Good luck!


----------



## dmrob99 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Follow Up on this Breeder*

I know this is several years too late, but thought I would post my experiences with Southpaw Havanese. I own a 6 year old female (Cassie) that I bought as a puppy through Sue. I have owned a total of 3 havanese and they have my heart locked up for life. We were not planning to breed or show - just wanted another baby to add to our family. She is the happiest, most even tempered, fun dog we have ever owned and I wish I could have more just like her. We did meet the breeder and the parents beforehand. It's been a few years, but I would go back to her for a puppy in a heartbeat. Hope this sharing gives someone a comfortable feeling dealing with Southpaw Havanese...Dori


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Patti McNeil said:


> I did ask her tons of questions (ones I read about on line). She does do health tests and can give me copies. She did provide me references. She will guarantee her pups. They are registered. The only thing it looks like I've failed to do is meet the parents. If you don't live close to your breeder and can't do that, is there another suggestion? I won't even meet Toby until I pick him up in 2 weeks. I am picking him up at her place, and she has invited me to meet the parents then. Does all that sound ok?


 I did the same thing and ended up with two wonderful companions . Maddie was not from a very good breeder yours sounds much better. What you want to look for in the parents is hard if you don't know to look for.The health tests should show good on the hips at least with one of the parents . You don't want to breed two dogs with fair hips so look at those results. Look at the parents coats and ask if the pups have a curly genic background. Curly coats don't mean anything except more upkeep and its harder to win in the show ring. Havanese are supposed to be slightly wavy.
I had Zoey evaluated by a breeder friend who knew what to look for. She checked her mouth for a good even bite. She stood her up on the table to see her stance and felt her bones. She picked up her front end and put her down to see if her legs landed strait. Their backs should not be hunched although that's hard because sometimes the pup is just scared. They look at pigmentation around the eyes and nose and around the mouth. There is even something about black pigmentation inside the mouth? and placement of the tail. There are also other things like temperament.* Have your breeder send you the copies of the health testing before you go all the way their.* I have been a member of this forum for about three years and I have noticed a lot of Havanese lately being bought who are having health issues. The biggest seems to be food allergies and bad legs. A five year contract for hereditary issues is best. A good breeder would not allow you to just give your puppy up He or she would always take one of her pups back if the owner couldn't keep it or afford it. 
Its very hard to go to a place to check out everything if you live far away. The problem is by the time you get there and see your baby there will be no turning back because you will be in love at first site and all pups need a home.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just noticed that your post was from May:doh: well time to read the rest of the posts! you probably have your puppy and I've congratulated you.:smash:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ha Ha it was 2009 ha ha.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

dmrob99 said:


> I know this is several years too late, but thought I would post my experiences with Southpaw Havanese. I own a 6 year old female (Cassie) that I bought as a puppy through Sue. I have owned a total of 3 havanese and they have my heart locked up for life. We were not planning to breed or show - just wanted another baby to add to our family. She is the happiest, most even tempered, fun dog we have ever owned and I wish I could have more just like her. We did meet the breeder and the parents beforehand. It's been a few years, but I would go back to her for a puppy in a heartbeat. Hope this sharing gives someone a comfortable feeling dealing with Southpaw Havanese...Dori


 You bumped it I'm happy your experience has been good. :clap2::cheer2:


----------

